# NEWBIE



## kazvan (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi All

I was totally amazed to find this site.  I am about to start IVF for the 1st time and have my 1st consult 27th Mar 07.  I am imagining everything that could go wrong will.  So I have put myself on a good healthy diet and am taking pregnacare vitamins.

Its so weird as I have a DD and DS 19 & 17 from a previous marriage, and then had my tubes cut at 23 saying never again.  Now new DH and I would like one of our own, IVF is the only route possible.  People say I am mad   but knowing what I know now and being older and in a much more stable relationship, I can only see it as a blessing.

I would love to hear from ladies in a similar situation.

Take care

Cioa
Kaz


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the board!!  Come over and join us on the daily chat, there's lots of us to chat to.


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

dear kaz
do come over to the secondary if thread its good to chat every day/few days about stuff and we are all in same boat one way or another.
good luck with your appointment and journey
take care
susie


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi kaz, welcome. i am in essex too!! all the best. jox


----------



## kazvan (Feb 6, 2007)

Hiya Peps

Hi Kelway - were abouts u fm.  I am going to HH and u?

Hi Emily - what daily chat are u refering to?

Nice to chat to you ladies.

I wish you all well and very bestest of wishes


----------



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

hi kazvan, i live in woodford, does hh stand for holly house? i know it well................x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

kazvan - This is the link. People are on it most days, it'd be good to see you!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82159.0


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi kaz glad u have found your way to this board  

Good luck with the IVF

Kate xx


----------

